# Funayuki and ironwood



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 15, 2017)

This is a funayuki style kitchen knife I just finished.
Laminated steel, Hitachi white 2 core with mild steel outers. I parkerized the blade but didn't get the black color I was looking for
So you see the grey parkerized finish. Part of the problem is inadequate surface prep, haven't hooked up the sandblaster that was given to me. It would be considerably more dramatic with a black finish so I'm working on that. You can kind of see the core lamination line peeking through. Silicon Bronze fitting and ironwood. just under 7" blade. Had a little problem forging out the heel so the heel profile isn't exactly what I wanted. But this is my first one in the pattern style.

I find this to be a very versatile knife. I daresay if I had to have only one knife in the kitchen it would be something along the lines of this one.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 15, 2017)

That looks great. I actually like a teeny bit of belly at the heel to relieve thudding when it hits the board.

Since you studied with Carter, can you elaborate some on what he considers the difference between a funayuki and smaller size gyuto? Also would be interested in a description on the actual profile of the "Carter elbow", is it all in how the spine drops to the tip?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 15, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> That looks great. I actually like a teeny bit of belly at the heel to relieve thudding when it hits the board.
> 
> Since you studied with Carter, can you elaborate some on what he considers the difference between a funayuki and smaller size gyuto? Also would be interested in a description on the actual profile of the "Carter elbow", is it all in how the spine drops to the tip?



thx, the belly isn't terrible, the disappointment is in not being able to fully execute to the pattern or design. Both Carter and Rodebaugh are firm believers in faithful execution to a design, vs on freeform on the fly.

as far as I understand the funayuki is reserved for the shorter lengths and shallower heels. as compared to a traditional gyuto, I don't know much more beyond this.

I have a conceptual understanding of the elbow design, but that came more recently since the time I was at the Carter shop so I can't speak too knowledgeably about this.

regards
Harbeer


----------



## tripleq (Dec 15, 2017)

That's some nice work. I like the profile - even the heel . I'm curious about the weight if you've had it on a scale.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 15, 2017)

tripleq said:


> That's some nice work. I like the profile - even the heel . I'm curious about the weight if you've had it on a scale.



thank you, I don't have a scale...but will get one! 
so knowing the overall weight is important to you?
it feels lively in the hand to me, although next time I will grind it even thinner,


----------



## tripleq (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey, thanks. I was just curious because I find ironwood quite heavy and your blade looks quite slim. I was just kind of wondering about the overall weight and how it might balance out. Great looking work regardless.


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 16, 2017)

The grain of that ironwood looks really nice!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 23, 2017)

tripleq said:


> That's some nice work. I like the profile - even the heel . I'm curious about the weight if you've had it on a scale.


got my scale in, this is 136 grams or 4.8 oz


----------

